# Areas of Valencia (City)



## adamsa (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello, 

I am a new member and have joined as I'm hoping for some advice on living in Valencia. At the moment my husband and I are looking for a holiday apartment with a view to moving out permanently in a few year's time. We have visited Valencia before, and love the city, but we don't know the area's well enough to know the best place to live.

I'm aware that it all depends on budget, type of property, personal preference, however, local information about the area's will be a help - if anyone knows of a website that offers such information, all the better.

Thank you to you all for taking the time to read this, and in advance for any replies and help offered.


----------



## labob (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't know any websites but I live in the city and could help if you tell me a bit more about what you want.


----------

